# JSF with Tomcat



## Leander (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi,

I'm developing a JSF webapp - now I exported it as App.war and copied it under /usr/local/apache-tomcat-8.0/webapps/App.war. After a `service tomcat8 restart` the app was available under 127.0.0.1:8080/App/index.xhtml. Unfortunatley it only showed the regular HTML declarations - but not the JSF (<h:*>) tags. What's wrong here? I can't figure out what I am missing here.

Thanks
Best Regards


----------



## Leander (Nov 6, 2014)

Solution:

It was required to tune web.xml config. Following code was missed:


```
<servlet-mapping>
  <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
  <url-pattern>*.xhtml</url-pattern>
 </servlet-mapping>
 <servlet-mapping>
  <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
  <url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
 </servlet-mapping>
 <servlet-mapping>
  <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
  <url-pattern>*.jsf</url-pattern>
 </servlet-mapping>
 <servlet-mapping>
  <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
  <url-pattern>*.faces</url-pattern>
 </servlet-mapping>
```


----------

